# Well Give Us A Chance



## Geezer (Sep 17, 2019)

`freebsd-update fetch`

`No updates needed to update system to 12.0-RELEASE-p10.
WARNING: FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p10 is approaching its End-of-Life date.
It is strongly recommended that you upgrade to a newer
release within the next 2 months.`

There is no release version due to be ready in the next two months.

It is strongly recommended that freebsd-update wait until something is ready.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2019)

Ignore it. It's just a little too soon. It's not like it will suddenly stop working. Everything will continue to work even if it's been end-of-life for 10 years. The message is a little annoying but nothing more than that.


----------



## ralphbsz (Sep 17, 2019)

There is a long thread about this problem: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/11-2-release-p9-end-of-life.70543/
It is indeed a little annoying.


----------



## Geezer (Sep 18, 2019)

Someone has noticed. It does not give that message anymore.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2019)

Almost every release has given that warning at some point. If you search around I'm pretty sure you can find the same erroneous message for every version of FreeBSD since the inception of freebsd-update(8).

But, like I said, it's just a friendly warning, nothing more, nothing less.


----------

